# bg monitor



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

this may be in the wrong section but what blood glucose monitors are people using? need one for my keto diet .. thanks in advance


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Bayer contour.

Very easy to use, no coding, 5 sec readings and can get them from ebay for £10 delivered with 25 blood strips!!

50 strips cost like £12-15 quid from ebay too...........


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers bud..


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

how long have people been giving between meals to testing am i right in sayin 30mins after?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

every 15-30 min. You only really need to check new foods once you know what you're safe to eat.


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

every 15-30min? ive been checkin about 10mins before i eat and pretty much straight after and then followed 30mins after ... my readings have been below 5.5 but i noticed wen i got stuck for food (needed to go food shoppin) the other day i had chicken breast and tryd making my fats up with fish oils, and i checked my bg levels and it was reading over 6mmol ... i put this down to the fish oils soft gel capsules maybe having a sugary coating?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

If you blood readings are fine after a meal then there's no need to check them again before eating another meal. Just check them after 15-30min after eating.

Not sure on the chicken/ fish oil mate, depends what your fish oil gels are made off. I would of just added mayo/cheese or some evoo to the chicken. Fats are tasty, why hide the taste using fish tabs!!


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

it was literally whey isolate and fish oils or chicken and fish oils had empty cupboards.. thanks again mate ... hows the diet been goin? fat loss slowed down much?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/137938-want-free-blood-glucose-monitor-well-paycheck-can-provide.html


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just bought one of these bayer ones for a tenner should be here by sat


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

matt88 said:


> it was literally whey isolate and fish oils or chicken and fish oils had empty cupboards.. thanks again mate ... hows the diet been goin? fat loss slowed down much?


Good thanks mate, lovin the keto diet.

Weight loss is minimal for me as i'm already pretty lean so doen't reallt show on the scales. I'm basically just sitting around the same weight after water/glycogen loss. The mirror shows the diffrence in nearly 4 week.

first day on keto










Most recent pic


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Keto makes you very angry. Just look at how much he's p!ssed at the floor.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

The pic doesn't show the little ginger kid trying to stare me out. :whistling:


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

lol looking good mate ive found it felt like it dropped off in the first few weeks but is slowing down now but felt great on it.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Scales say i've lost a pound this week mate after all my water/glycogen loss. Happy with that!

10 more days to my hols, might skip the weights next week and do a week of cardio and body weight moves.


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

good to hear its goin well mate, the week before my holiday im gonna drop weights to a minimum and just concentrate on cardio ... you got any plans on what you will do when you decide to bulk how you will split your macro's?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Not into bulking mate. Prefer to lean gain, it's harder/slower but i get less fat gains.


----------

